# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [Needed] Someone to Print a relatively simple and small part for me

## ablair

Hey!

I was looking to get a small piece 3D printed for a clock I am making for my sisters birthday. It is basically a 4" x 7" x 3/4" in block with a couple different channels on the top. Im a college student on a budget, and shape ways and other websites seemed really impersonal and expensive so I've been looking around and came across this section of 3dprintboard so I thought I would post and see if anyone could help me out. If anyone is available and can send me a quote that would be awesome! I have the part modeled in solid works and can send you the file if needed!


Thanks,


Anthony

----------


## ablair

Alright, great! Thanks!

----------


## RAMTechRob

Sorry, thats too big for my printer.  I wish I could help;.

----------


## Geoff

> Hey!
> 
> I was looking to get a small piece 3D printed for a clock I am making for my sisters birthday. It is basically a 4" x 7" x 3/4" in block with a couple different channels on the top. Im a college student on a budget, and shape ways and other websites seemed really impersonal and expensive so I've been looking around and came across this section of 3dprintboard so I thought I would post and see if anyone could help me out. If anyone is available and can send me a quote that would be awesome! I have the part modeled in solid works and can send you the file if needed!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Anthony


Email me the files and I will give you a quote.

----------


## jordanbanks

Hello if this project is still available email me and I would be happy to give you quote. Thank you and have a great day! 




> Hey!
> 
> I was looking to get a small piece 3D printed for a clock I am making for my sisters birthday. It is basically a 4" x 7" x 3/4" in block with a couple different channels on the top. Im a college student on a budget, and shape ways and other websites seemed really impersonal and expensive so I've been looking around and came across this section of 3dprintboard so I thought I would post and see if anyone could help me out. If anyone is available and can send me a quote that would be awesome! I have the part modeled in solid works and can send you the file if needed!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Anthony

----------


## Geoff

> Hello if this project is still available email me and I would be happy to give you quote. Thank you and have a great day!


I never got a reply from him, so unsure as to whether he ever got it done. I needed the parts to slice so I could calculate the plastic usage, hard to give a random quote before knowing how long/much it's going to take.

----------


## jordanbanks

Yeah I know, I got no response too. So you do 3d modeling freelance too?

----------


## joie

I do 3D sculpt too!  :Smile: 




> Yeah I know, I got no response too. So you do 3d modeling freelance too?

----------

